# موسوعة كتب أداره المشروعات Project managment



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (16 نوفمبر 2010)

l,موسوعة كتب أداره المشروعات Project managment​ 


الكتاب 1
Essentials of Software Project Management​ 


​ 
The traditional Project management rules do not apply in the software world. While not all software projects operate in a state of crisis, it is certainly true that most do. Accordingly this book approaches software Project management from two directions: (1) how to plan and manage a software project; and (2) how to regain control of a Project that has been overwhelmed by events.​ 
Essentials of Software Project Management provides real-world strategies to make every software Project more organized and less frantic.​ 

من هنا
http://rapidshare.com/files/91743242...Management.rar​ 



الكتاب 2
How.to.Cheat.at.IT.Project.Management​ 






Most IT projects fail to deliver, on average, all IT projects run over schedule by 82%, run over cost by 43% and deliver only 52% of the desired functionality. Pretty dismal statistics. Using the proven methods in this book, every IT project you work on from here on out will have a much higher likelihood of being on time, on budget and higher quality.
This book provides clear, concise, information and hands-on training to give you immediate results. And, the companion Web site provides dozens of templates for managing IT projects. You don't need an advanced degree in project management or a black belt in Six Sigma methodologies to improve your IT project results. What you need is a clear, concise and easy-to-implement system for managing all IT projects.​ 
This book will teach you how to improve your IT project results from start to finish without bogging you down in complex project management jargon or systems. This book provides hands-on training to help you get immediate results. You can read the book straight through or work through it chapter by chapter--either way, you'll pick up invaluable tools to help you on your next (or current) IT project. From idea to implementation, any IT project you work on will benefit immediately from applying the concepts in this book. If you could increase your project's ROI by 80%, reduce your project's schedule by 20% and increase your project success rate by 35%, wouldn't you do that? These statistics are the average improvements seen after implementing IT project management. This book will assist you in improving every aspect of your IT projects and you'll learn to develop the right size plan for your project-- not a one size fits all approach.​ 

من هنا
http://rapidshare.com/files/91743824...Management.rar​​



IT Project Management Handbook






IT project management has developed into a complex process with a broader scope of responsibilities than ever before. Here is the newest and most comprehensive book to offer winning insights and strategies on how to manage every step of the process. Written by two of this country’s leading experts on IT Project Management, this extensive yet easy-to-use volume will give you the tools you need to successfully navigate your next IT project.
من هنا
http://rapidshare.com/files/91746194/IT_Project_Management_Handbook.rar​




Object-Oriented Project Management with [COLOR=blue ! important][FONT=verdana,geneva,lucida,&quot][COLOR=blue ! important][FONT=verdana,geneva,lucida,&quot]UML[/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR]






[/COLOR] Almost all software projects are risky. The goal of every project manager is to somehow deal with the cost and schedule uncertainty while meeting your customer's needs. In Object-Oriented Project Management with UML, Murray Cantor describes an elegant, UML-based approach to managing object-oriented projects guaranteed to deliver high-quality software on time and within budget. * Sample project schedules, budgets, database templates for managing use cases, and a work-breakdown structure
* A spreadsheet workbook for managing incremental development
* A development tracking diagram

Prior to joining TASC, Dr. Cantor was a development manager at IBM, where he oversaw the development of high-end graphics and multimedia systems.


من هنا
http://rapidshare.com/files/91746195/Object-Oriented_Project_Management_with_UML.rar​




Project.Management.For.Dummies






Track your progress and keep everyone in the know

Overcome scheduling challenges

Today's projects are more complex and technically challenging. How do you lead one successfully from start to finish? This practical guide gives you the tools you need to deal with schedules, budgets, and deadlines while keeping your cool under pressure. You get the latest on resource management strategies and fresh tactics for team motivation.

Discover how to
* Define your project goals
* Build a project team
* Work within your budget
* Manage risk and uncertainty
* Handle multiple projects simultaneously
* Use the latest technologies to stay on track

من هنا

http://rapidshare.com/files/91746198/Project.Management




IT Project Management Handbook






IT project management has developed into a complex process with a broader scope of responsibilities than ever before. Here is the newest and most comprehensive book to offer winning insights and strategies on how to manage every step of the process. Written by two of this country’s leading experts on IT Project Management, this extensive yet easy-to-use volume will give you the tools you need to successfully navigate your next IT project.
من هنا
http://rapidshare.com/files/91746194/IT_Project_Management_Handbook.rar​


----------



## safa aldin (11 يناير 2011)

الجهود مباركة و لكن الرابط لو تم تغييره الى mediafire مثلاً و شكراً.


----------



## ashoussam (23 يناير 2014)

إنه مجهود رائع لكن الروابط لا تعمل أرجو من حضرة الأخ الكريم أن يرفع الكتب إلى مكان آخر لنستطيع الحصول عليها، مع الشكر الجزيل له


----------

